# Bulls on the FLY 2016



## Muley_73 (Aug 25, 2016)

With my busy schedule I don't get to spend as much time fishing with my boys as I'd like to. They have become fly fishing addicts over the past several years and mixing that in with our passion for hunting it eats up free time way too fast. They love just spending time on their "home water" casting dry flies on the Logan and Blacksmith Fork rivers but over the past 2 years they have really focused on targeting big fish and waters that hold them. We have made several trips to the usual places like Pyramid Lake and the Madison River but last year I missed out on an epic trip chasing bull trout. This year when looked at available time I had one weekend open to try and make a suicide run up north to chase bulls!

We left work 6pm on Friday and headed north. After 85 mph for 8 hrs and another 4 hrs on dirt roads we pulled into the spot we wanted to start fishing from. Just in time for a quick change into the waders and warmer clothes (it was 31 degrees) we hit the river with high anticipation. As the sunset and we headed to camp on Saturday night I knew I we had just had a day of fishing that we would talk about for the rest of our lives. We ended up landing 11 fish and only lost one (I am still catching Hellll about my fish fighting technique). The following morning we only caught one fish by 10am we packed up and headed home. 24 plus hours in the truck and 12 hrs of fishing made for a trip on the FLY one we will always remember. This trip was a reminder that you live life while you can and MAKE time for family and the things they are passionate about.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great first post, and beautiful fish! Aside from the fishing, even the trip up and back are memories that will be cherished. Well done.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful fish,and welcome to the forum!!:wave:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like it was a trip of the lifetime!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Is it common place to welcome people that have been on this forum for a long time but just change thier screen name a little or do you guys really not remember any of Muley's posts about him and his sons fishing adventures of the past?  This is the second bull trout adventure post I've seen of his boys up thier slaying em. Jealous looks like a blast.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

bekins24 said:


> Welcome _BACK_ to the forum. Looks like it was a trip of the lifetime!


Fixed it. haha


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember those posts, just didn't realize it was the same guy with a new handle. Regardless, GREAT post and an awesome adventure!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well Muley, that is something to cherish there. Big fish, big smiles, big memories. Love the crystal clear, low flow stream too. What a piece of heaven! 

One day I hope to stumble into such a place with bullies and my boys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Is it common place to welcome people that have been on this forum for a long time but just change thier screen name a little or do you guys really not remember any of Muley's posts about him and his sons fishing adventures of the past?  This is the second bull trout adventure post I've seen of his boys up thier slaying em. Jealous looks like a blast.


 I usually check the ip address for all new members, must have missed this one. I assume you had password problems? Do you want us to fix it or just delete your old account?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful fish. Love to catch them some day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful fish. That's how memories are made. 
That inspires me even more to continue the fight to keep the filth of $FW out of Idaho so you and your boys can have a place to hunt and fish.


----------



## Muley_73 (Aug 25, 2016)

Lol, it always turns into that! Well either way thank you guys. Hope you enjoyed.


----------

